# Has anyone ever heard of Crane Hollow Goldens



## chelseacherub (Oct 5, 2015)

Good Morning - As we continue in our search for a golden retriever, I came across a website/breeder in CT, which is where we reside, called `Crane Hollow Goldens'. There appear to be clearances, and the breeder responded to me this morning that he has two litters currently with some availability. I left him a voicemail message regarding whether the parents' info./pics are avail. on K9 data, the pedigree line, etc., as it did not appear to be very clear on this website.
Any thoughts, or has anyone heard of this breeder, good or bad?

Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The litter from Izzy has dam's clearances in place save her eyes- they are two years out of date and really, eyes are important. The sire has no eyes or cardiac listed and his sire has no clearances. The litter from Lucy has no clearances on dam because she is not going to be two until next May. The litter from Tara I have no idea on because they supposedly don't want to list registered names because they use call names in training, but my suspicion is that these sorts of breeders really don't want anyone to be able to verify what they say so they use call names. 
I'd skip it myself. As we were talking about on a different thread today, this is the sort of breeder who KNOWS what they should be doing and doesn't do it, and you would possibly be money ahead buying from a BYB who at least doesn't have 3 litters on the ground at the same time from marginal bitches.
edit- went back to their news and see that in the last 11 months they have had at least 9 litters- at 2000-2250 per puppy, this is big business for these folks who do not appear to be involved in any dog sport (though I don't see how they have time to eat 3 meals a day with 3 litters at a time on the ground- if they are doing that according to the best knowledge), do not get the minimal clearances much less the extras, and do not seem to breed for anything but color. Assuming 8 puppies per litter, that is over 150k a year just from the dogs. Since they're not spending it on entries, handlers, training, that's quite a bottom line.
And I'm sorry if I seem negative on this. Some days I feel like there are more people out there taking advantage of others than there should be and it makes me angry for this breed I love so much.


----------



## chelseacherub (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for the feedback - honestly, I think in the back of my mind I was a little on the fence myself, so I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## chelseacherub (Oct 5, 2015)

One other questions - how did you find the clearances/further. info. on these dogs? I could not find it on their website, nor could I find it in k9data?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

AKC database if you have a name or number- you'd go to the 'store' there and input that. You get the DOB there.
Between the search on k9data of other things besides the dog's name, I put in their last name and got the dogs they own. Then looked at those to compare to the call names on their site. once I had that, I went to OFA. 
On OFA if you click on their name, you get the page that includes their parents and siblings, offspring. It's complicated until you know how to find it all, then it's easy to do with very little info at the start as long as there's info somewhere to match it to. If there's no corresponding info (like on Tara) then you can't track anything down.
Is that even remotely clear? I'm much better in the AM, my brain stops about 6PM. Tomorrow I will go make you links to all that if someone else doesn't do it tonight!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, there are two dogs on the site that have registered names listed- I looked up Pat Joys English Lord Brady on k9data, saw that the website listed was theirs and then I had the name to look for. I googled the name with 'golden retriever' and got the site again. 
once I had their name, I put the last name in k9data under 'owner' on the 'search other fields' page. That gave me a list of the dogs they own that are on k9data. Then I clicked on all of them and compared the call name to the ones on their site. Once I found matches, I could look them up on OFA's database. If you wonder about sire/dam/sibling info, click on a dog's name on OFA and it will give you all that info. If a dog has elbow and not hip, they failed hips and vice versa. If you have a dog's registered name or number you can go to AKC store and see the DOB. If you also have BOM bucks, you can look at their pedigree there (if you want to input it to k9data for example. I fill in lots of random dogs there with my BOM bucks).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here are some CT breeders Ljilly recommended on a past thread- of course check the clearances, or post here and someone will do it for you if you find a litter at one of them.

Valentia Golden Retrievers
Claire Burchfield
Hampton, CT USA 06247
[email protected] 
Valentia Golden Retrievers and Pugs 
860-455-1247





Rensselaer Golden Retrievers
Saundra R. Badhe
East Granby, CT USA 06026 
[email protected]
Welcome to Rensselaer Golden Retrievers 
(860) 653-5346



Cayberry Golden Retrievers
Ann Marie Cioffi
Norwalk, CT USA 
[email protected]
Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut 
Cloverdale Golden Retrievers

Jane A. Zimmerman
Tolland, CT USA 06084 
[email protected]
www.familyfantastic.com/cloverdale 
860-875-2200

FoxRun Golden Retrievers
Kathi Schnapp
Torrington, CT USA 06790 
[email protected]
FoxRun Goldens


----------



## chelseacherub (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you so much, and for all the info. provided. I will try it out for myself...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are all sorts of ways to track dogs down. Try those and have fun! I'll fill in k9data on these dogs if I have a break today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These I still recommend plus one great small breeder Woodwind Goldens. Their GCH Penuche lived to be over 15, and they produce wonderful goldens in CT along with the other small breeders in their [email protected]( Cathy) 

This golden club in CT is full of really nice, welcoming people: http://www.crvgrc.org/. I really think you can network with the club members and find what you want.

Our boy Mystic was bred to a beautiful CH girl in CT a few weeks ago, and I can give you that info if her ultrasound says PG, but I actually think the club will help you find what you want. Also Sunfire Goldens is in CT for a more working style golden. The Quiet Corner is a great place for goldies.


----------



## chelseacherub (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of the suggestions, and the wealth of information. This forum has been amazing, and you all are so dedicated to helping others with various items. At this point, I have learned so much as well, speaking with other breeders, etc. I am hoping to talk with Jane Zimmerman today, of Cloverdale Goldens as she just had a litter, however all may be spoken for - not sure, but I think she may have some upcoming litter(s) as well; I have also been in contact with Saundra of Renssealer Goldens who was wonderful, and am supposed to be speaking with Cindy Jones, who lives very close to me, however is hoping for a litter or two early this winter. I have also just emailed Woodwind Goldens; never came across this website in my searches. I have been on and off the CT River Valley website, however have not really had too much luck in my communcations with them, etc. Not sure why. So as anxious as we are to welcome a dog into our home very soon, so far, the way things are going it may not be until early Spring..we'll see, and if that is the way things turn out, and it's a wonderful experience, then that is the way things were meant to be. I will keep you all posted! Thank you again ---LOVE all the pictures, especially the picture above, sent by Ljilly28 - that dog is gorgeous!! What a coat, and what a sweet picture. These dogs are really just amazing.


----------

